# Here we go again



## Storm1jet2

Afternoon ladies, I'm heading for cycle 3 TTC #1 at the age of 35 and wondered if anyone else would like to join me on this months journey and try and keep me sane?


----------



## Nat 1976

Hi Strom1jet2 !

I am also 35 and TTC for a while, on day 2 of 27 day cycle so almost same as you!! I will try and keep you sane if you will do the same LOL.

This month is a bit different for me as I am having a Lap & Dye done to see if i have any blockages and the operation is the right in the middle of my cycle when i am due to OV so don't think i will any chance this month Booooo But i will (so long as everything is ok) be straight back to TTC ASAP.

But i am here if you feel your going crazy with all the trying, waiting and pee'ing on sticks we all do every month :wacko: LOL

Give me a shout anytime!
Nat :flower:


----------



## deinekatze

waiting on the witch's arrival either on the 9th or 10th this month... if she shows her ugly face I am on it like you for March:winkwink:


----------



## torilou

Hi ladies

I will join you, not 100% about what cd im on as af came after the bleeding from lap and dye so this month will be extra interesting to see when I ov.

Nat

Know how you feel hun, was very wierd last month having to be extra careful not to conceive that month after all the months adamantly ttc previously

xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Afternoon ladies, I'm heading for cycle 3 TTC #1 at the age of 35 and wondered if anyone else would like to join me on this months journey and try and keep me sane?

Hi Storm1jet2,
I too am on cycle 3 TTC #1. I am aged 37 and 3 months :) It worries me a fair bit that I have left it too long to conceive. 
I am on CD 9 of 32 and may ov from 13th onwards approx.
Hope we all get our BFP:dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, I'm heading for cycle 3 TTC #1 at the age of 35 and wondered if anyone else would like to join me on this months journey and try and keep me sane?
> 
> Hi Storm1jet2,
> I too am on cycle 3 TTC #1. I am aged 37 and 3 months :) It worries me a fair bit that I have left it too long to conceive.
> I am on CD 9 of 32 and may ov from 13th onwards approx.
> Hope we all get our BFP:dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hi there - Im on CD 6 of 27, so have the DH booked in from the end of the week onwards. Bless him he thought it was goign to be easy :)

Heres to a successful month for us all :flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> waiting on the witch's arrival either on the 9th or 10th this month... if she shows her ugly face I am on it like you for March:winkwink:

Hopefully she won't show and you won't need to join us! :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon ladies, I'm heading for cycle 3 TTC #1 at the age of 35 and wondered if anyone else would like to join me on this months journey and try and keep me sane?
> 
> Hi Storm1jet2,
> I too am on cycle 3 TTC #1. I am aged 37 and 3 months :) It worries me a fair bit that I have left it too long to conceive.
> I am on CD 9 of 32 and may ov from 13th onwards approx.
> Hope we all get our BFP:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there - Im on CD 6 of 27, so have the DH booked in from the end of the week onwards. Bless him he thought it was goign to be easy :)
> 
> Heres to a successful month for us all :flower:Click to expand...

HaHa, I have done a similar thing and booked a weekend away for Sat and Sun night this weekend coming. We are going to have a nice relaxing time and have spa treatments. I am hoping this will help with getting the :bfp: I don't think the novelty has worn off yet of me demanding :sex: when the time is right.:happydance:

Fingers crossed that this is our month!:dust:


----------



## deinekatze

Storm1jet2 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> waiting on the witch's arrival either on the 9th or 10th this month... if she shows her ugly face I am on it like you for March:winkwink:
> 
> Hopefully she won't show and you won't need to join us! :)Click to expand...

I have a strong suspicion it will... I didn't BD nearly enough LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

HaHa, I have done a similar thing and booked a weekend away for Sat and Sun night this weekend coming. We are going to have a nice relaxing time and have spa treatments. I am hoping this will help with getting the :bfp: I don't think the novelty has worn off yet of me demanding :sex: when the time is right.:happydance:

Fingers crossed that this is our month!:dust:[/QUOTE]

Ohh nice - hope you have a lovely time! Maybe I can talk DH onto a spa weekend next month if nothing comes of this month..

:dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> waiting on the witch's arrival either on the 9th or 10th this month... if she shows her ugly face I am on it like you for March:winkwink:
> 
> Hopefully she won't show and you won't need to join us! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have a strong suspicion it will... I didn't BD nearly enough LOLClick to expand...


It only takes one little swimmer ......... :)


----------



## deinekatze

Storm1jet2 said:


> It only takes one little swimmer ......... :)

:rofl:well we will see... I think March is the month though :winkwink:


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> It only takes one little swimmer ......... :)
> 
> :rofl:well we will see... I think March is the month though :winkwink:Click to expand...

I feel good about March too - here's hoping! It's going to be a long tiring month - hehe :flower:


----------



## deinekatze

I met my hubby in March, we moved in together in March the next year...March has been good for us so...fingers Xd!


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> I met my hubby in March, we moved in together in March the next year...March has been good for us so...fingers Xd!

Well if we concieve in March then :baby: will be born in December - we got :wedding: last December so that sounds good to me too!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## deinekatze

Storm1jet2 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I met my hubby in March, we moved in together in March the next year...March has been good for us so...fingers Xd!
> 
> Well if we concieve in March then :baby: will be born in December - we got :wedding: last December so that sounds good to me too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

yeah there is your anniversary gift! Sounds like a plan...LETS DO THIS!

:dust:
:sex::baby::sex::baby::sex::baby::sex::baby:​


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> I met my hubby in March, we moved in together in March the next year...March has been good for us so...fingers Xd!
> 
> Well if we concieve in March then :baby: will be born in December - we got :wedding: last December so that sounds good to me too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah there is your anniversary gift! Sounds like a plan...LETS DO THIS!
> 
> :dust:
> :sex::baby::sex::baby::sex::baby::sex::baby:​Click to expand...

I promise I will be trying my absolute best - please please please let it happen this time..... pleasssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## deinekatze

Me too!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies how are we all going so far?


----------



## deinekatze

the witch is here so LETS GO MARCH!!!!

How about you?


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> the witch is here so LETS GO MARCH!!!!
> 
> How about you?

All good to start the TTC this weekend, my poor DH - poor man is going to be exhausted :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> the witch is here so LETS GO MARCH!!!!
> 
> How about you?
> 
> All good to start the TTC this weekend, my poor DH - poor man is going to be exhausted :)Click to expand...

HeHe, I know what you mean. My poor DF is going to be in for a shock this weekend too - All systems go for making that baby. lol

Good luck girls:dust::dust:


----------



## deinekatze

ok ladies... It's Business time!

here you go, to get you and your hubbies mentally ready:winkwink:

Business Time
:rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!

:spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:


----------



## deinekatze

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:

Go for it... I have to start Monday LOL

it will be a week long celebration in our house :rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> Go for it... I have to start Monday LOL
> 
> it will be a week long celebration in our house :rofl:Click to expand...

I shall be winding down for a nice long rest and your crazyness will just be beginning :)

Actually it will still be game on until about next Thursday... I'm too old for all this!


----------



## deinekatze

Storm1jet2 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> Go for it... I have to start Monday LOL
> 
> it will be a week long celebration in our house :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be winding down for a nice long rest and your crazyness will just be beginning :)
> 
> Actually it will still be game on until about next Thursday... I'm too old for all this!Click to expand...

The recommendation is every other day ;-)


----------



## Storm1jet2

deinekatze said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> Go for it... I have to start Monday LOL
> 
> it will be a week long celebration in our house :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be winding down for a nice long rest and your crazyness will just be beginning :)
> 
> Actually it will still be game on until about next Thursday... I'm too old for all this!Click to expand...
> 
> The recommendation is every other day ;-)Click to expand...

Every other day it will be - DH is 38, it would kill him every day :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

well I have started (and with a new profile LOL) so yes ladies...it's *Business Time* now ;-) already did some BD on Sunday and back today (to follow my own "every other day" advice) so HERE WE GO MARCH!!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deinekatze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies this is the weekend - let the :sex: commence!
> 
> :spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy::dust::spermy:
> 
> Go for it... I have to start Monday LOL
> 
> it will be a week long celebration in our house :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I shall be winding down for a nice long rest and your crazyness will just be beginning :)
> 
> Actually it will still be game on until about next Thursday... I'm too old for all this!Click to expand...
> 
> The recommendation is every other day ;-)Click to expand...
> 
> Every other day it will be - DH is 38, it would kill him every day :wacko:Click to expand...

How are you getting on Storm1jet2?
was your weekend successful???.

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hi everyone - so far so good - DTD Thurs (for fun), Sat morn, Sun night, last night (+OPK) and pencilled in for tomorrow night. Have to say its been fun this month - not sure I could keep this up for a year!

How is going for everyone else?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Dancing the week away for me ;-)

Sunday, Last night...and should again on Thursday... so giving it my all:happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

I think my DF and myself are literally all:sex::sex: out!! 
I hope the little:spermy::spermy: did their job.

Like storm1jet2 says... don't think I could keep this up for a year either.:sleep:
xxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Good going girls - let the 2 WW commence, bring on the craziness. My crazy will probably kick in at the start of next week :headspin:


----------



## LLbean

LOL

I hope my DH can keep up, cause I am dead serious about this now LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> LOL
> 
> I hope my DH can keep up, cause I am dead serious about this now LOL

My DH is shattered - bless him, at least tonight is a night off and then game on again tomorrow!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I hope my DH can keep up, cause I am dead serious about this now LOL
> 
> My DH is shattered - bless him, at least tonight is a night off and then game on again tomorrow!Click to expand...

I see we are on the same schedule then HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I hope my DH can keep up, cause I am dead serious about this now LOL
> 
> My DH is shattered - bless him, at least tonight is a night off and then game on again tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> I see we are on the same schedule then HAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...

Its scary when you have to give DH a timetable! Bless him he has been most obliging so far - but I'm sure it will be a different game months down the line! Here is hoping we get a :bfp: before then...

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for us all this month... how cool would that be!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Its scary when you have to give DH a timetable! Bless him he has been most obliging so far - but I'm sure it will be a different game months down the line! Here is hoping we get a :bfp: before then...
> 
> Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for us all this month... how cool would that be!

I believe March IS our month for sure!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

:dust::dust::dust:
Yeah lots of PMA. This is our month!!!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

YAY go MARCH - we can do this, :baby: all round please!


----------



## LLbean

:dust:
That's what I'm talking about!!!
:happydance::sex::wohoo::spermy::dance::thumbup::baby:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> :dust:
> That's what I'm talking about!!!
> :happydance::sex::wohoo::spermy::dance::thumbup::baby:

Positivity all the way! Wooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Positivity all the way! Wooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo

hope you got the emoticon message LOL here is the description just in case

basically I am excited :happydance: cause we are doing our BD :sex: ...with that begins the magic race :wohoo: of Spermies :spermy: swimming to a happy egg :dance: ...connection made so :thumbup: BABY ACCOMPLISHED :baby:
LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies I'm glad to say I'm officially in the 2WW, I'm shattered with all the BDing so it will be nice not to feel the pressure for a couple of days and get back to BDing just cause we want to!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies I'm glad to say I'm officially in the 2WW, I'm shattered with all the BDing so it will be nice not to feel the pressure for a couple of days and get back to BDing just cause we want to!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

Haha,yes it's nice when you can take it a little easier in the :sex: dept.

All good here, just trying not to get too crazy symptom spotting.
Feeling a little crampy, but felt like this last month after ov, so who the hell knows?
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm glad to say I'm officially in the 2WW, I'm shattered with all the BDing so it will be nice not to feel the pressure for a couple of days and get back to BDing just cause we want to!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?
> 
> Haha,yes it's nice when you can take it a little easier in the :sex: dept.
> 
> All good here, just trying not to get too crazy symptom spotting.
> Feeling a little crampy, but felt like this last month after ov, so who the hell knows?
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I tried not to symptom spot last month - but I think I might indulge myself this month and keep a little note of how I feel. I was on BC for so long that coming off it has changed the way my body feels so much - I now get a banging headache and feel grouchy around OV time, which I've obviously not had cause I haven't been ovulating, oh and spots, spots at 35 what a joy. I guess it just takes a while to get in tune with your body after 15 + years of supressing what it wants to do!

Here's hoping it returns to normal soon and I get my most wanted :baby:

Sending positive thoughts to you all and hoping for :bfp: all round xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm glad to say I'm officially in the 2WW, I'm shattered with all the BDing so it will be nice not to feel the pressure for a couple of days and get back to BDing just cause we want to!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?
> 
> Haha,yes it's nice when you can take it a little easier in the :sex: dept.
> 
> All good here, just trying not to get too crazy symptom spotting.
> Feeling a little crampy, but felt like this last month after ov, so who the hell knows?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I tried not to symptom spot last month - but I think I might indulge myself this month and keep a little note of how I feel. I was on BC for so long that coming off it has changed the way my body feels so much - I now get a banging headache and feel grouchy around OV time, which I've obviously not had cause I haven't been ovulating, oh and spots, spots at 35 what a joy. I guess it just takes a while to get in tune with your body after 15 + years of supressing what it wants to do!
> 
> Here's hoping it returns to normal soon and I get my most wanted :baby:
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to you all and hoping for :bfp: all round xxxClick to expand...

Yes I know what you mean about being on bc. I had been on it for the last god knows how long. Admittedly I have had a few breaks in this time,years at a time on some occasions, with the last one being begining of 2006 until 2007. I still don't reallly know what my body is doing, but I'm learning.
I have spots too at the "young" old age of 37, all in my hairline??- ouch!
Here's hoping our bodies are just about back to normal and we get our BFP's!
xxx:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
https://www.freeclipartnow.com/d/25026-1/1-Luck-o-the-Irish.jpg

Hey ladies...May the luck of the Irish be with us all tonight!!!!

Wear green and :sex:get to it:winkwink:

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
https://www.lasvegasvegas.com/pokerblog/022808-60.jpg


----------



## Storm1jet2

Happy St Patricks day!


----------



## sophie90210

im on cycle 3 ttc # 2 ! not having much luck either .. was difficult for #1 but proving to be more difficult this time round..


----------



## Claireyb1

Yes, Happy St Patrick's Day.
We could all do with some Irish Luck.
Fx'd
:thumbup:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

sophie90210 said:


> im on cycle 3 ttc # 2 ! not having much luck either .. was difficult for #1 but proving to be more difficult this time round..

Well good luck Sophie, I hope you get your 2nd BFP!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Good luck everyone - hopefully we will have many success this month... roll on 2 weeks time and fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## LLbean

Really think this March is GREAT month for conception... not only the LUCK O' THE IRISH but also tonight we have the "SUPER MOON" and some people believe that a full moon is best for achieving conception... I would think even better if it is the one closest to the earth in 18 years, right? :winkwink:

:happydance:LETS DO THIS!:happydance:
:dust:
:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## mommyjill

Good luck ladies :thumbup:

Fingers x for bfp for everyone!

I myself am on CD 12 just got first faintline this morning on opk dtd last night and planned for tonight and tomorrow as DH usually works away during the week so have to have extra luck that get my +opk tonight or tomorrow to help things along :)


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> Good luck ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers x for bfp for everyone!
> 
> I myself am on CD 12 just got first faintline this morning on opk dtd last night and planned for tonight and tomorrow as DH usually works away during the week so have to have extra luck that get my +opk tonight or tomorrow to help things along :)

you are probably ovulating same time as me... I too got a faint line today... fingers crossed!!! :thumbup:

remember that :
1) Frequency of ejaculation can help improve the motility of sperm. It is not recommended that your partner refrain from ejaculation for more than a week.

2)Sperm can live in your reproductive tract for three days, but your egg only lives 12 to 24 hours ...Ideally, then, sperm will be in place to greet the egg as it arrives. That means figuring out when you&#8217;re likely to ovulate, and starting the sex romp five or six days prior.

So you should be fine, try to stay put for about 30 minutes after the "deposit" is made and keep your hips up so that gravity helps the swimmers get where they need to be...waiting for Mrs. egg to arrive ;-)


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Really think this March is GREAT month for conception... not only the LUCK O' THE IRISH but also tonight we have the "SUPER MOON" and some people believe that a full moon is best for achieving conception... I would think even better if it is the one closest to the earth in 18 years, right? :winkwink:
> 
> :happydance:LETS DO THIS!:happydance:
> :dust:
> :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

Im from Ireland and believe me we aren't lucky! Heheh :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Really think this March is GREAT month for conception... not only the LUCK O' THE IRISH but also tonight we have the "SUPER MOON" and some people believe that a full moon is best for achieving conception... I would think even better if it is the one closest to the earth in 18 years, right? :winkwink:
> 
> :happydance:LETS DO THIS!:happydance:
> :dust:
> :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> Im from Ireland and believe me we aren't lucky! Heheh :wacko:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Well I do believe Thoughts are THINGS ...so I suggest you change that THOUGHT real quick ;-)


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Really think this March is GREAT month for conception... not only the LUCK O' THE IRISH but also tonight we have the "SUPER MOON" and some people believe that a full moon is best for achieving conception... I would think even better if it is the one closest to the earth in 18 years, right? :winkwink:
> 
> :happydance:LETS DO THIS!:happydance:
> :dust:
> :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> Im from Ireland and believe me we aren't lucky! Heheh :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Well I do believe Thoughts are THINGS ...so I suggest you change that THOUGHT real quick ;-)Click to expand...

I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I will get a :baby: soon, I will get a :bfp: this month..... I will - hehe

Better?


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I will get a :baby: soon, I will get a :bfp: this month..... I will - hehe
> 
> Better?

Much... how about this
I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I have a :baby: soon, I am :bfp: this month..... I am - hehe:winkwink:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I will get a :baby: soon, I will get a :bfp: this month..... I will - hehe
> 
> Better?
> 
> Much... how about this
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I have a :baby: soon, I am :bfp: this month..... I am - hehe:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe, better stop chanting that before DH gets home from work, he thinks im crazy as it is :flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I will get a :baby: soon, I will get a :bfp: this month..... I will - hehe
> 
> Better?
> 
> Much... how about this
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I have a :baby: soon, I am :bfp: this month..... I am - hehe:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, better stop chanting that before DH gets home from work, he thinks im crazy as it is :flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower:Click to expand...

ok maybe I'm a nut but I have seen the law of attraction at work SO... I just looked and I am not the only one LOL

https://howtogetpregnantsite.info/5/getting-pregnant-with-the-law-of-attraction/

https://www.getpregnantstaypregnant.com/pregnancy-using-the-law-of-attraction/


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I will get a :baby: soon, I will get a :bfp: this month..... I will - hehe
> 
> Better?
> 
> Much... how about this
> I am lucky, I am lucky, I am lucky, I have a :baby: soon, I am :bfp: this month..... I am - hehe:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, better stop chanting that before DH gets home from work, he thinks im crazy as it is :flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> ok maybe I'm a nut but I have seen the law of attraction at work SO... I just looked and I am not the only one LOL
> 
> https://howtogetpregnantsite.info/5/getting-pregnant-with-the-law-of-attraction/
> 
> https://www.getpregnantstaypregnant.com/pregnancy-using-the-law-of-attraction/Click to expand...


I can give that a whirl - positivity all the way! Bring on the dirty nappies..


----------



## mommyjill

LLbean said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Fingers x for bfp for everyone!
> 
> I myself am on CD 12 just got first faintline this morning on opk dtd last night and planned for tonight and tomorrow as DH usually works away during the week so have to have extra luck that get my +opk tonight or tomorrow to help things along :)
> 
> you are probably ovulating same time as me... I too got a faint line today... fingers crossed!!! :thumbup:
> 
> remember that :
> 1) Frequency of ejaculation can help improve the motility of sperm. It is not recommended that your partner refrain from ejaculation for more than a week.
> 
> 2)Sperm can live in your reproductive tract for three days, but your egg only lives 12 to 24 hours ...Ideally, then, sperm will be in place to greet the egg as it arrives. That means figuring out when youre likely to ovulate, and starting the sex romp five or six days prior.
> 
> So you should be fine, try to stay put for about 30 minutes after the "deposit" is made and keep your hips up so that gravity helps the swimmers get where they need to be...waiting for Mrs. egg to arrive ;-)Click to expand...

o i def stay put afterwards ..... lol...... and keep the plug in hee hee:blush:


----------



## LLbean

yeah my "plug" does not like to stay put that long LOL


----------



## LLbean

well I have been playing around online and *I can't wait till I can use this* in my signature LOL

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1137367.png

or this one
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/dZTom4.png

Or this one
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttceb3d.aspx

Or maybe this one
https://lbdf.lilypie.com/x45km4.png

And one of these
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte47eb.aspx

Yes I have lost my mind LOL

Hubby has been worn out (5 days straight... he is begging for mercy now LOL)..hope I can squeeze one more out of him tonight...just in case :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> well I have been playing around online and *I can't wait till I can use this* in my signature LOL
> 
> https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/p1137367.png
> 
> or this one
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/dZTom4.png
> 
> Or this one
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttceb3d.aspx
> 
> Or maybe this one
> https://lbdf.lilypie.com/x45km4.png
> 
> And one of these
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte47eb.aspx
> 
> Yes I have lost my mind LOL
> 
> Hubby has been worn out (5 days straight... he is begging for mercy now LOL)..hope I can squeeze one more out of him tonight...just in case :haha:



Good grief - give the poor man a break! :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies - how are we all getting on? I'm 6DPO today and symptom spotting already which is just stupid! Nothing much to report, usual post OV sore nips and heavier boobs - tired (nothing new there) and sore back (probably lifting fat dog into the car). Just counting down the days now to see whats happening. 2WW is painful!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies - how are we all getting on? I'm 6DPO today and symptom spotting already which is just stupid! Nothing much to report, usual post OV sore nips and heavier boobs - tired (nothing new there) and sore back (probably lifting fat dog into the car). Just counting down the days now to see whats happening. 2WW is painful!

Painful is not the word! it is torture, plain and simple! lol
I am 7or 8dpo depending on which day of my +opk's I actually ov'd.
have been symptom spotting from day one I think. lol
Nothing much going on in the symptom dept today so far.
Will wait and see what happens.
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies - how are we all getting on? I'm 6DPO today and symptom spotting already which is just stupid! Nothing much to report, usual post OV sore nips and heavier boobs - tired (nothing new there) and sore back (probably lifting fat dog into the car). Just counting down the days now to see whats happening. 2WW is painful!
> 
> Painful is not the word! it is torture, plain and simple! lol
> I am 7or 8dpo depending on which day of my +opk's I actually ov'd.
> have been symptom spotting from day one I think. lol
> Nothing much going on in the symptom dept today so far.
> Will wait and see what happens.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I only got one day for a +opk so starting counting the day after that, flip I'm not even sure when I'm meant to start counting - hehe :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies - how are we all getting on? I'm 6DPO today and symptom spotting already which is just stupid! Nothing much to report, usual post OV sore nips and heavier boobs - tired (nothing new there) and sore back (probably lifting fat dog into the car). Just counting down the days now to see whats happening. 2WW is painful!
> 
> Painful is not the word! it is torture, plain and simple! lol
> I am 7or 8dpo depending on which day of my +opk's I actually ov'd.
> have been symptom spotting from day one I think. lol
> Nothing much going on in the symptom dept today so far.
> Will wait and see what happens.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I only got one day for a +opk so starting counting the day after that, flip I'm not even sure when I'm meant to start counting - hehe :flower:Click to expand...

I had very +opk's on 2 days, so I guess I caught the surge on the way up and then on the way down.
It's all so confusing isn't it? I don't remember being taught any of this at school!!!! it was all about avoiding it.:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Exactly! I never thought I would get to 35 and be TTC! I got 2 +OPK last month and only one this month, although I was using a combo of IC and CB digital and the IC one def had a faint line the day before. My DH thinks I'm obsessed - he doesn't know the half of it! I figure he doesn't need to know just how crazy I am about dates and temps etc...


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Exactly! I never thought I would get to 35 and be TTC! I got 2 +OPK last month and only one this month, although I was using a combo of IC and CB digital and the IC one def had a faint line the day before. My DH thinks I'm obsessed - he doesn't know the half of it! I figure he doesn't need to know just how crazy I am about dates and temps etc...

OMG I am SO GLAD I am not the only "obsessed" one according to hubbies LOL

Yep, I got that from mine yesterday too :rofl: so last night I finally asked him..."so I obsess?" he says "yes, I on the other hand get everything I want & need" so I said " yes? like what?" ....of course he says "I have control over everything, I have work and a love life and everything" I said 'Oh really? that is it? anything else you would like?" he says to me "well yes, a Family" ..."hmmm so you can control that easy too right? so what happened last month?" he says "well you didn't really tell me when you were ovulating last month "AHAHAHAHAHAHA... "OH so I see, my 'obsession' is only for me ...even though you kind of need that info too right? and I seem to recall someone saying he just wanted to be spontaneous and not plan it out so... I could not 'presure' a certain day on anyone so I was not to discuss it"...He finally gave in and started laughing.

Anyway...Last night was another "dancing" night... now he can take a brake for a while as I try not to "obsess" over 2 weeks being done :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm already at that obsessing stage, my DH politely asked me if I needed a 'top up' last week, how gross! Last two months he didn't know when I was +OV but this month he did and I think he felt the pressure somewhat! I wonder if cause he knew it will work this month - hahahahah....

Hello craziness, bring on the :bfp: .................... :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> I'm already at that obsessing stage, my DH politely asked me if I needed a 'top up' last week, how gross! Last two months he didn't know when I was +OV but this month he did and I think he felt the pressure somewhat! I wonder if cause he knew it will work this month - hahahahah....
> 
> Hello craziness, bring on the :bfp: .................... :flower:

Maybe :winkwink: Besides that way they get Christmas babies! If they wait till next month then it would be a rough Christmas...and as mine puts it... babies need to be born this year so it can be a tax write off HAHAHAHA yes so sentimental at times :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

:spermy:


LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm already at that obsessing stage, my DH politely asked me if I needed a 'top up' last week, how gross! Last two months he didn't know when I was +OV but this month he did and I think he felt the pressure somewhat! I wonder if cause he knew it will work this month - hahahahah....
> 
> Hello craziness, bring on the :bfp: .................... :flower:
> 
> Maybe :winkwink: Besides that way they get Christmas babies! If they wait till next month then it would be a rough Christmas...and as mine puts it... babies need to be born this year so it can be a tax write off HAHAHAHA yes so sentimental at times :haha:Click to expand...

I'd love a Christmas baby! Woo hoo lets hope those little :spermy: did what they were meant to do!


----------



## LLbean

how are we doing today?

I have a bit of pressure/pain right around my right ovary...and was peeing like a mad woman last night LOL. Maybe it is completely unrelated to baby and it is just I drank too much water late? Who knows. Also was extremely emotional... like longing and missing my friends, cried like a fool after watching the last episode of Big Love... I mean come on!

Again, perhaps all unrelated... but just sharing


----------



## Claireyb1

I'm doing ok today. I seem to be managing to keep away from all those hpt's I have stashed in my bedroom. I'm only 8-9dpo.
Have a dull crampy ache today. Nothing really noticeable but I know it's there! lol
or there in my head perhaps? lol
When will all this madness end??!!!

bring on the BFP's

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> I'm doing ok today. I seem to be managing to keep away from all those hpt's I have stashed in my bedroom. I'm only 8-9dpo.
> Have a dull crampy ache today. Nothing really noticeable but I know it's there! lol
> or there in my head perhaps? lol
> When will all this madness end??!!!
> 
> bring on the BFP's
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

hahaha I know, is there any way to speed up past the 2WW? :winkwink:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I had stabbing pains around where I assume my right ovary would be, lasted about an hour and half - seems to have subsided now though. I'm in full 2WW madness mode. [email protected]@Bs are def much fuller, not that I have much to beging with but they have a definate wobble going on, but thats seems to be the standards post ov in my cycle now. Still got stinky back ache and oh spots - lovely spots, nothing like a few spots to brighten up your day.

Can't believe I have another week to fight through with this! Helllppppp


----------



## LLbean

I know what you mean... I just started my 2WW and already I know I need to stay busy ...get a new hobby or something! LOL


----------



## Claireyb1

Hmmm, I seem to be getting spots in odd places. Well, odd places for me.
Neck,back,shoulders and in my hair line yuk!!!
I don't think I can take another week:wacko::wacko:
I think I felt more "pregnant" this time last month, so perhaps seeing as I wasn't last month it might be a good sign for this month???? oh who knows.....I certainly don't!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Im hoping I am but Im probably not! Ah well, I get to do it all over again next month if Im not... poor DH.... he better rest up for the next week :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Yes, they need to enjoy the rest while they can! lol


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Yes, they need to enjoy the rest while they can! lol

He can rest this week - then after AF he needs a good clear out and then back to the scheduled BDing... hehe

Oh and most of my spots are on my face which is super nice at my age, might aswell have a sign over my heads saying TTC, no BC here!

:dohh:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they need to enjoy the rest while they can! lol
> 
> He can rest this week - then after AF he needs a good clear out and then back to the scheduled BDing... hehe
> 
> Oh and most of my spots are on my face which is super nice at my age, might aswell have a sign over my heads saying TTC, no BC here!
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:wacko: not so good when they are right on your face!:wacko:

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I have none of those... but didn't with my daughter either so... 

Can't we just find out we are pregnant like the day after conception please? 

Ugh I had a friend who claims to be kind of "touched" or "psychic" give me bad vibes today and say hubby should have his sperm checked cause she thinks he has issues there... really? did you really need to tell me that lady? sheesh! Can't wait for my BFP to call her and say...hey guess what?:bfp: so  to you!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hmm my spots are subsiding, thats probably a bad sign!

Oh yes it would be cool to get your :bfp: and then you can blow bring raspberrys at your friend!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> I have none of those... but didn't with my daughter either so...
> 
> Can't we just find out we are pregnant like the day after conception please?
> 
> Ugh I had a friend who claims to be kind of "touched" or "psychic" give me bad vibes today and say hubby should have his sperm checked cause she thinks he has issues there... really? did you really need to tell me that lady? sheesh! Can't wait for my BFP to call her and say...hey guess what?:bfp: so  to you!

I'm sure there are people in this world who are VERY intuitive. However, I have my doubts about most who claim they have this ability. Especially when it is the girlfriend of my ex who tells me "You are going to have a very bad year!" and she, who claims to have this psychic ability doesn't have the intuition to "RUN, FOREST, RUN!!!" when it comes to dating my ex.... LOL!

Anyway, I hope you get your BFP this month so you can stick your tongue out at her as well! LOL!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hows the symptom spotting going girls? Today my back is killing me but all the tummy twinges and pain seem to have gone :(


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hows the symptom spotting going girls? Today my back is killing me but all the tummy twinges and pain seem to have gone :(

Feeling in a bit of a pickle today:wacko:
I am approx 10dpo and last night my DF and I DTD and afterwards I had some fresh looking blood mixed with "you know what" (tmi sorry) when I cleaned myself up in the toilet???
Nothing to report today, perhaps just some small remnants of lasts nights blood, but really nothing I would have noticed unless I had had the blood last night.
I don't think it is af as I am not due this for another 6-7 days.
Any clues anyone??
Don't feel ovely crampy or anything today and no obvious af signs, so I'm stumped:dohh:

How's everyone else?
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Hows the symptom spotting going girls? Today my back is killing me but all the tummy twinges and pain seem to have gone :(
> 
> Feeling in a bit of a pickle today:wacko:
> I am approx 10dpo and last night my DF and I DTD and afterwards I had some fresh looking blood mixed with "you know what" (tmi sorry) when I cleaned myself up in the toilet???
> Nothing to report today, perhaps just some small remnants of lasts nights blood, but really nothing I would have noticed unless I had had the blood last night.
> I don't think it is af as I am not due this for another 6-7 days.
> Any clues anyone??
> Don't feel ovely crampy or anything today and no obvious af signs, so I'm stumped:dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> :hugs:Click to expand...


I'd say that was a pretty good sign, could be your cervix etc is all pretty sensitive at the minute so the DTD caused a little bleeding. Just hang on for a few more days before testing.. if you can... I'm rubbish at holding out!

:flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hows the symptom spotting going girls? Today my back is killing me but all the tummy twinges and pain seem to have gone :(

I would not worry about that part... I believe they come and go so...don't let that get to you



Claireyb1 said:


> Feeling in a bit of a pickle today:wacko:
> I am approx 10dpo and last night my DF and I DTD and afterwards I had some fresh looking blood mixed with "you know what" (tmi sorry) when I cleaned myself up in the toilet???
> Nothing to report today, perhaps just some small remnants of lasts nights blood, but really nothing I would have noticed unless I had had the blood last night.
> I don't think it is af as I am not due this for another 6-7 days.
> Any clues anyone??
> Don't feel ovely crampy or anything today and no obvious af signs, so I'm stumped:dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> :hugs:

could be implantation spotting? DTD should not harm any of us when TTC... so I would not worry about it

as for myself well I am alive :winkwink:...mild cramps and had to pee a TON when I woke up. Other than that I can't tell yet BUT I was reading again last night (I know, bad habit lol) and saw this

"Conception, in this context, is assumed to mean the fertilization of the egg by the sperm. The physical act of sexual intercourse, which is necessary for conception, can occur anywhere from a week to a couple of hours before an egg becomes fertilized. Implantation refers to the process in which the fertilized egg, also known as the blastocyst, becomes attached to the wall of the uterus and starts to produce hCG. Because hCG is the hormone that pregnancy tests look for, it is necessary for implantation to occur before a pregnancy can be recognized through a pregnancy test.

Generally, if an egg is going to be fertilized and conception is going to occur, it will have to happen in a 24-hour period after ovulation. The egg won&#8217;t survive in the fallopian tube much longer than this. Once the egg is fertilized, it will travel to the uterus for implantation. As it travels, it will continue to grow in size, its cells dividing and reproducing. _The process of traveling and implanting will take somewhere around 7 to 10 days altogether_.

Implantation can sometimes cause a bit of spotting or bleeding, known as implantation bleeding. Implantation bleeding is a small amount of bleeding in the uterus that occurs when the egg implants into the uterus. A specific tissue, known as trophoblast, develops from the fertilized egg and it surrounds it. It is what attaches the egg to the inside of the uterus, and actually eats its way into the uterus. The trophoblast actually pulls the egg to the inside of the endometrium. Trophoblast even invades the mother&#8217;s blood vessels and diverts her blood to the fertilized egg. Sometimes, this blood will leak and this causes implantation bleeding.

Thus, it is possible that it can be as many as 7 to 14 days between the time of sexual intercourse and the time that the fertilized egg implants in the uterus."


Man babies are such "parasites"! :haha: but we want them to be :thumbup:

so today I am between day 2 & 3 PO...based on this I can not see why I would show many "symptoms" until at least day 7 PO so... blah.... no symptoms to spot here.

I am on my way to get a PAP btw... they said it was perfectly safe to do so... and I have to do it so... here we go!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Hows the symptom spotting going girls? Today my back is killing me but all the tummy twinges and pain seem to have gone :(
> 
> Feeling in a bit of a pickle today:wacko:
> I am approx 10dpo and last night my DF and I DTD and afterwards I had some fresh looking blood mixed with "you know what" (tmi sorry) when I cleaned myself up in the toilet???
> Nothing to report today, perhaps just some small remnants of lasts nights blood, but really nothing I would have noticed unless I had had the blood last night.
> I don't think it is af as I am not due this for another 6-7 days.
> Any clues anyone??
> Don't feel ovely crampy or anything today and no obvious af signs, so I'm stumped:dohh:
> 
> How's everyone else?
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say that was a pretty good sign, could be your cervix etc is all pretty sensitive at the minute so the DTD caused a little bleeding. Just hang on for a few more days before testing.. if you can... I'm rubbish at holding out!
> 
> :flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower:Click to expand...

Think I forgot to mention that I caved in and did an ic this morning - BFN :blush:
I will now not test again for a few days and behave myself:haha:
Only time will tell if this is good or bad.
:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe I know, I have so many pregnancy tests at home already cause I know I would be checking every day LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

The 7 - 10 days bit is mad isn't it - bizarrely I'm 8DPO and all the twinges etc seem to have gone away. Just hoping there is a little fertilised eggy in there trying to snuggle down.... *sigh*


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> The 7 - 10 days bit is mad isn't it - bizarrely I'm 8DPO and all the twinges etc seem to have gone away. Just hoping there is a little fertilised eggy in there trying to snuggle down.... *sigh*

That's a good thought - keep hold of it!!
Snuggle little beany!:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> The 7 - 10 days bit is mad isn't it - bizarrely I'm 8DPO and all the twinges etc seem to have gone away. Just hoping there is a little fertilised eggy in there trying to snuggle down.... *sigh*

if you DTD in a "timely manner" I don't see why not... Here is another "lovely" find online

"Remember: Even with everything timed perfectly you still only have about an average 20% chance of conceiving each cycle. This number can be affected (up or down) by age, weight, health and fertility issues."...that is why I maxed myself out... I am at full 20% LOL

I think the first twinges are to move the egg down, then once the implatation gets deeper it is a new set of "twinges" LOL... I tell you, some times I think we women are like aliens... our bodies do strange things.... like if you are nursing, for lactation to be triggered by a baby crying, even if it is not your own... how strange are we! :rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I know it's mad, this is my 3rd cycle TTC with all the timing pretty much perfect, so here is my 1 in 5 shot of something happening (hoping we don't have any issues we don't know about)

I want a :baby: or even better :baby::baby: - I don't think I could cope with :baby::baby::baby: but I'll take :baby::baby::baby: over none..

:flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby::flower::baby:


----------



## LLbean

lets all visualize those pregnancies and healthy babies for us all!

oh...all done with PAP now... asked the Doctor if she could tell yet...she laughed and said "if I had major microscopic vision perhaps" LOL...well come on Doc, get to it!:rofl:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Glad your PAP is over - can't believe you asked the Dr - hahah - love it! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

I had to tease ;-)... I know she can't tell...but I am a jokester by nature


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> I had to tease ;-)... I know she can't tell...but I am a jokester by nature

I would never have guessed.............. 

Funny lady :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

*TMI ALERT*

but had to share... OMG had to pee so much again! what am I a Camel?


----------



## Storm1jet2

Peeing is good ...


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Peeing is good ...

well it feels good when you are done...LOL... I swear this is unusual amounts though... I know I did not drink that much water today... it's crazy


----------



## Claireyb1

Camel perhaps?.......as long as you don't get the hump! lol
x


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> Camel perhaps?.......as long as you don't get the hump! lol
> x

yes I want he hump...in the front!...otherwise known as BUMP LOL


----------



## Claireyb1

:haha: LOL :haha::rofl::rofl:


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> lets all visualize those pregnancies and healthy babies for us all!
> 
> oh...all done with PAP now... asked the Doctor if she could tell yet...she laughed and said "if I had major microscopic vision perhaps" LOL...well come on Doc, get to it!:rofl:

Actually, if you are far enough a long she can tell! It's called Chadwick's Sign. The cervix and area become so engorged with the extra blood that they turn a blue/purple hue! I think this is at the 6 to 8 week mark, though, and you would already know by then so it isn't an early detection by any means. :)


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> lets all visualize those pregnancies and healthy babies for us all!
> 
> oh...all done with PAP now... asked the Doctor if she could tell yet...she laughed and said "if I had major microscopic vision perhaps" LOL...well come on Doc, get to it!:rofl:
> 
> Actually, if you are far enough a long she can tell! It's called Chadwick's Sign. The cervix and area become so engorged with the extra blood that they turn a blue/purple hue! I think this is at the 6 to 8 week mark, though, and you would already know by then so it isn't an early detection by any means. :)Click to expand...

yeah try 3DPO hahahaha


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> lets all visualize those pregnancies and healthy babies for us all!
> 
> oh...all done with PAP now... asked the Doctor if she could tell yet...she laughed and said "if I had major microscopic vision perhaps" LOL...well come on Doc, get to it!:rofl:
> 
> Actually, if you are far enough a long she can tell! It's called Chadwick's Sign. The cervix and area become so engorged with the extra blood that they turn a blue/purple hue! I think this is at the 6 to 8 week mark, though, and you would already know by then so it isn't an early detection by any means. :)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah try 3DPO hahahahaClick to expand...

Not so much! LOL! At my last pap I asked if I could see my cervix and the Dr. obliged. Funny looking little bugger, but it was all pink and healthy! LOL!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> Not so much! LOL! At my last pap I asked if I could see my cervix and the Dr. obliged. Funny looking little bugger, but it was all pink and healthy! LOL!:happydance:

How on earth did he show you? mirrors? I would be like "here is my cell, take a picture!" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Not so much! LOL! At my last pap I asked if I could see my cervix and the Dr. obliged. Funny looking little bugger, but it was all pink and healthy! LOL!:happydance:
> 
> How on earth did he show you? mirrors? I would be like "here is my cell, take a picture!" HAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...

OMG! ROFL! A picture for the baby book for sure! 

She handed me a mirror and I had to scoot up a bit to see it. Totally undignified and the bending I had to do to see it was VERY uncomfortable with that lovely speculum in.:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Not so much! LOL! At my last pap I asked if I could see my cervix and the Dr. obliged. Funny looking little bugger, but it was all pink and healthy! LOL!:happydance:
> 
> How on earth did he show you? mirrors? I would be like "here is my cell, take a picture!" HAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! ROFL! A picture for the baby book for sure!
> 
> She handed me a mirror and I had to scoot up a bit to see it. Totally undignified and the bending I had to do to see it was VERY uncomfortable with that lovely speculum in.:shrug:Click to expand...

AHAHAHA sorry but I just got a visual LOL... yeah I think I won't ask to see mine LOL


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Not so much! LOL! At my last pap I asked if I could see my cervix and the Dr. obliged. Funny looking little bugger, but it was all pink and healthy! LOL!:happydance:
> 
> How on earth did he show you? mirrors? I would be like "here is my cell, take a picture!" HAHAHAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> OMG! ROFL! A picture for the baby book for sure!
> 
> She handed me a mirror and I had to scoot up a bit to see it. Totally undignified and the bending I had to do to see it was VERY uncomfortable with that lovely speculum in.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> AHAHAHA sorry but I just got a visual LOL... yeah I think I won't ask to see mine LOLClick to expand...

It's okay. I laughed at myself as well and the Dr. got a kick out watching me to!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hey ladies

Just had a laugh reading your posts and I hold my hands up I can relate to everything you're talking about!!

My OH even calls it BD now :haha:

I agree with you LLBean i wish we could find out at the actually point of conception so we wouldnt have this anxious TWW

Do any of you remember that film 'Look Who's Talking" with John Travolta and Kirstie Alley??? At the beginning it showed the sperm fighting to get to the egg and then one finally got through but they were all talking!! Its so funny xxx

:hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Here's a link to that clip I was talking about in my last post x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65BV5dXXxzM

Just think ladies this could be happening right inside us as we speak!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YES I loved that movie... if only we had access to microscopes inside like that and we could see what the heck is happening! LOL

I got all sentimental just now...my cousin's wife just had her baby today, he is so cute!


can't wait till we have one too!

BTW...update... the peeing has now turned into MAJOR Bloating...I look 6 months pregnant already! Good grief!


----------



## mommyjill

Hi everyone :hugs:

Why cant we just change colour or give off some whiff when we conceive - you know like some animals do to ward of any other admirers ???
Id put up with that - at least we would know!!


Obviously we would want to change back to normal after lol

Ha ha ROFL :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

mommyjill said:


> Hi everyone :hugs:
> 
> Why cant we just change colour or give off some whiff when we conceive - you know like some animals do to ward of any other admirers ???
> Id put up with that - at least we would know!!
> 
> 
> Obviously we would want to change back to normal after lol
> 
> Ha ha ROFL :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'd vote for that...color change just long enough so we can see it in the am... then go back to normal LOL

Well I have no idea what to do about my BBT digital thermometer... I have noticed that it goes all over the place when I take my temperatures... but this morning it was a big one...1st read 97.60, second read 97.33, third read 97.60, 4th 97.33... ok really? So I am going with the first one ... usually it is a something between say .10 difference but this was weird...


----------



## LLbean

ok so I wanted to share a card I bought and "fixed" for when I announce it to my hubby LOL... yes I know I have not seen the :bfp: YET! but it is coming! :thumbup:

So my hubby's Bday is on the 18th and I though... if I am able to shut my mouth until then and throw him off about a period or something, I could give this to him


what do you think Storm1Jet2? Positive thinking enough? :haha:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

LLbean said:


> ok so I wanted to share a card I bought and "fixed" for when I announce it to my hubby LOL... yes I know I have not seen the :bfp: YET! but it is coming! :thumbup:
> 
> So my hubby's Bday is on the 18th and I though... if I am able to shut my mouth until then and throw him off about a period or something, I could give this to him
> 
> 
> what do you think Storm1Jet2? Positive thinking enough? :haha:

Elizabeth do you think you could keep it to yourself till the 18th if u did get your BFP??????? :winkwink:

Really lovely card though x I was thinking of doing something a bit different if i get my BFP I dont know what yet!!

How are you ladies feeling today?? 

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey everyone - how we all hanging in there? I folded and did an IC at 9 DPO - funny enough BFN, so either AF will get me on Tues or I shall test then. Nothing much to report - still got the full sore boobs but thats it! My nephew ran to hug me tonight and head butted me in the boob, man that hurt! I don't remember them being this sore before AF, but thats probably wishful thinking. Still get to imagine its a BFP til AF gets me anyway :)

LLBEAN yes def postive enough! I dream about how I will tell everyone, just want to be in the position to have to!


----------



## mommyjill

Hi everyone:)

love the card Llbean - fab. 

IKWYM about wishful thinking and looking for symptoms etc but its so hard not to :blush:

ive said it before but will say it again - good luck, fingers x and tons baby n bump dust for us all.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies, pretty much looks like I'm out this month, couldn't resist testing and really wish I had. Did a FRER today and funny enough BFN - gutted. Actually had a little cry and then pulled myself together and took the dog for a walk. Like you all I want this so badly and every month (ok this is only the third) feels like a huge kick in the teeth. I'm not sure how many more 2WWs I can do without becoming a complete and utter nutter.

So thought this might be my month but apparently not, I know I'm not out till the witch gets me but surely a FRER would be accurate at this stage - not even a hint of anything a very definate BFN *sigh* gutted again :(


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies, pretty much looks like I'm out this month, couldn't resist testing and really wish I had. Did a FRER today and funny enough BFN - gutted. Actually had a little cry and then pulled myself together and took the dog for a walk. Like you all I want this so badly and every month (ok this is only the third) feels like a huge kick in the teeth. I'm not sure how many more 2WWs I can do without becoming a complete and utter nutter.
> 
> So thought this might be my month but apparently not, I know I'm not out till the witch gets me but surely a FRER would be accurate at this stage - not even a hint of anything a very definate BFN *sigh* gutted again :(

some people get BFN even on that one until after they are late...don't give up hope just yet :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, pretty much looks like I'm out this month, couldn't resist testing and really wish I had. Did a FRER today and funny enough BFN - gutted. Actually had a little cry and then pulled myself together and took the dog for a walk. Like you all I want this so badly and every month (ok this is only the third) feels like a huge kick in the teeth. I'm not sure how many more 2WWs I can do without becoming a complete and utter nutter.
> 
> So thought this might be my month but apparently not, I know I'm not out till the witch gets me but surely a FRER would be accurate at this stage - not even a hint of anything a very definate BFN *sigh* gutted again :(
> 
> some people get BFN even on that one until after they are late...don't give up hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...

I sincerely hope I am one of those people, feeling so gutted at the minute - goodness knows what I will be like if AF does arrive! We want a :baby: so so so so badly. Spent today with my nephews and neice, and saw all of them yesterday, I seem to be surrounded with kids and so fed up with everyone telling me what a great mum I would be - I really want to be one. Wow never realised this would be so hard!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, pretty much looks like I'm out this month, couldn't resist testing and really wish I had. Did a FRER today and funny enough BFN - gutted. Actually had a little cry and then pulled myself together and took the dog for a walk. Like you all I want this so badly and every month (ok this is only the third) feels like a huge kick in the teeth. I'm not sure how many more 2WWs I can do without becoming a complete and utter nutter.
> 
> So thought this might be my month but apparently not, I know I'm not out till the witch gets me but surely a FRER would be accurate at this stage - not even a hint of anything a very definate BFN *sigh* gutted again :(
> 
> some people get BFN even on that one until after they are late...don't give up hope just yet :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I sincerely hope I am one of those people, feeling so gutted at the minute - goodness knows what I will be like if AF does arrive! We want a :baby: so so so so badly. Spent today with my nephews and neice, and saw all of them yesterday, I seem to be surrounded with kids and so fed up with everyone telling me what a great mum I would be - I really want to be one. Wow never realised this would be so hard!Click to expand...

hang in there... doesn't have to be...stress kills us though and gets in our way... when we stop focusing on it all it happes.

My cousin tried for 10 years!!! all treatments you name it... they finally gave up and adopted and in less than month she was pregnant!...her case was a typical stress case.


----------



## Storm1jet2

I know you are right LLBEAN but it's trying to tell my brain to stop stressing! Just having a huge dose of sadness tonight, stupid hormones, its probably AF gearing up for her lovely appearance... then its game on again!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> I know you are right LLBEAN but it's trying to tell my brain to stop stressing! Just having a huge dose of sadness tonight, stupid hormones, its probably AF gearing up for her lovely appearance... then its game on again!

well I am going through the same... symptoms are so similar from one to the other... so symptom spotting is a NIGHTMARE for me...


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I know you are right LLBEAN but it's trying to tell my brain to stop stressing! Just having a huge dose of sadness tonight, stupid hormones, its probably AF gearing up for her lovely appearance... then its game on again!
> 
> well I am going through the same... symptoms are so similar from one to the other... so symptom spotting is a NIGHTMARE for me...Click to expand...

I hope you get your :bfp: - I've give up on the symptom spotting, I think they don't usually really kick in unto you are late for AF anyway! My [email protected]@bs are still rather heavy but I think after coming off BC that just seems to be they way the are after ovulation!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> I hope you get your :bfp: - I've give up on the symptom spotting, I think they don't usually really kick in unto you are late for AF anyway! My [email protected]@bs are still rather heavy but I think after coming off BC that just seems to be they way the are after ovulation!

well I have Estrogen Dominance (or did) so same here... so hard to tell but yes the bloating is driving me insane, more than anything else.


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Aww Storm I'm sorry you're feeling so down its such a roller coaster ride of emotions this tww and I'm only in my first one!! 

Try not too get too down and I've read that some people have had bfp right after a bfn just remember that hcg doubles each day so leave it a few days and test again.

FX for you hun and take care xxx

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

its true, I found this online
_
"A high level of hCG indicates a positive pregnancy. In some cases the increased hCG level can be detected in your blood as early as 8 days after conception, but in most cases it is usually around 11 days.

During the course of your pregnancy your hCG levels will increase and decrease, with the levels doubling on average every 30-31 hours until they peak, usually around the 9th and 10th weeks of your pregnancy.

The level of hCG then decreases slightly until the 16th week where it remains fairly constant until birth."_


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks ladies :flower: pretty sure AF is gearing up for a grand arrival. If not it will be on to cycle 4. Was hoping this was the month as DH work schedule allowed for all our planned BD, not sure next month will be so kind. In my madness I thought we would be successful in our first month, it was such a disappointment and then again and now what looks to be again. I seriously wish I could lighten up a bit about this! 

Need more :dust: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Thanks ladies :flower: pretty sure AF is gearing up for a grand arrival. If not it will be on to cycle 4. Was hoping this was the month as DH work schedule allowed for all our planned BD, not sure next month will be so kind. In my madness I thought we would be successful in our first month, it was such a disappointment and then again and now what looks to be again. I seriously wish I could lighten up a bit about this!
> 
> Need more :dust: !!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Storm1jet2​
Hope it helps


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower: pretty sure AF is gearing up for a grand arrival. If not it will be on to cycle 4. Was hoping this was the month as DH work schedule allowed for all our planned BD, not sure next month will be so kind. In my madness I thought we would be successful in our first month, it was such a disappointment and then again and now what looks to be again. I seriously wish I could lighten up a bit about this!
> 
> Need more :dust: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> Storm1jet2​
> Hope it helpsClick to expand...


Love it - that should have it sorted :flower: - hehe made me smile anyway - thanks x


----------



## mommyjill

Ah Storm.... keep smiling hun.

Fingers x for you this cycle -still could happen for you. I hope so.:hugs:

We are all here for you.:hugs:

To lighten up is easier said than done isnt it.?

Think LLbean gave you so much baby dust but heres some more for you

:dust::dust::hug::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

:dust::dust::dust: to all of us girls!!!
xxx


----------



## mumof2and1dog

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxx :hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

On to a new cycle myself! Good luck to all who will be testing soon!


----------



## Claireyb1

Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
> Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
> See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I have a feeling mine is on the way now, a day early - at this rate our cycles will be syncing!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
> Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
> See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have a feeling mine is on the way now, a day early - at this rate our cycles will be syncing!Click to expand...

did you test today?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
> Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
> See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have a feeling mine is on the way now, a day early - at this rate our cycles will be syncing!Click to expand...

Perhaps that's what's happening?? we are all going to end up on the same cycle as our virtual BnB friends. lol
Well, keep us updated if af does or doesn't come.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
> Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
> See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have a feeling mine is on the way now, a day early - at this rate our cycles will be syncing!Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's what's happening?? we are all going to end up on the same cycle as our virtual BnB friends. lol
> Well, keep us updated if af does or doesn't come.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Woke up this morning and just knew AF was knocking on the door, just waiting for the flow to start properly (excuse the TMI), so on to cycle 4 it is ladies! I'm going to have a go a the sperm meets egg plan this month - told hubby already there will be no excuses and no being too tired! Hello new month, please make it a good one!

llbean - all up to you now girl, here's hoping you get your :bfp: and don't have to join us again :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well,I'm officially out this cycle. AF arrived this morning 3 days early!!! lovely.
> Oh well, at least I am 3 days ahead for cycle #4 of TTC.
> See all of you ladies who also haven't been sucessful on here soon.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I have a feeling mine is on the way now, a day early - at this rate our cycles will be syncing!Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps that's what's happening?? we are all going to end up on the same cycle as our virtual BnB friends. lol
> Well, keep us updated if af does or doesn't come.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Woke up this morning and just knew AF was knocking on the door, just waiting for the flow to start properly (excuse the TMI), so on to cycle 4 it is ladies! I'm going to have a go a the sperm meets egg plan this month - told hubby already there will be no excuses and no being too tired! Hello new month, please make it a good one!
> 
> llbean - all up to you now girl, here's hoping you get your :bfp: and don't have to join us again :flower:Click to expand...

HAHAHAH but no pressure right? LOL hey you have not had the full flow just yet so let me know.

I am BEYOND bloated, as in painfully so, have been for about 4 days now so I hope it is for good reason!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Still waiting for the flow - but my [email protected]@bs dont hurt anymore and dont feel full anymore so its just a matter of time.. pain in the butt waiting though!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Still waiting for the flow - but my [email protected]@bs dont hurt anymore and dont feel full anymore so its just a matter of time.. pain in the butt waiting though!

hmmmm well stranger things have happened so .... you never know


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Still waiting for the flow - but my [email protected]@bs dont hurt anymore and dont feel full anymore so its just a matter of time.. pain in the butt waiting though!

oooops...was a double post...my apologies... carry on LOL


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm not holding on to any hope - will keep you informed!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya all sorry about you ladies that are out this month x

I'm still hanging in there 8dpo gonna test on Sunday 3rd April xxx


----------



## LLbean

Hope this weekend we see lots of BFPs on this thread :-D


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm out girls - feel suprisingly ok about it though, better than I thought I would be! On to cycle 4 with a new found positivity and on the upside I get to BD with my DH lots and lots in oh about a weeks time :)

All the very best to the rest of you - its about time we got a few :bfp: in this thread! 

As for those of us already out - onwards and upwards eh ladies?


----------



## LLbean

great attitude Storm1Jet2 :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> great attitude Storm1Jet2 :hugs:

At least at this stage the BDing is still a novelty :flower: and it helps that I absolutely love the man to bits :)


----------



## LLbean

LOVE hearing that:thumbup:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> great attitude Storm1Jet2 :hugs:
> 
> At least at this stage the BDing is still a novelty :flower: and it helps that I absolutely love the man to bits :)Click to expand...

That's the spirit! Let's keep going on this thread. I so want us ladies who haven't been succesful this month to get oour BFP's soon.
I have a good feeling for April!:happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> great attitude Storm1Jet2 :hugs:
> 
> At least at this stage the BDing is still a novelty :flower: and it helps that I absolutely love the man to bits :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's the spirit! Let's keep going on this thread. I so want us ladies who haven't been succesful this month to get oour BFP's soon.
> I have a good feeling for April!:happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aprils good for me :) lets hope its our month!


----------



## LLbean

Holding the best intentions and positive thoughts for you Storm1jet2


----------



## GraceFace

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> great attitude Storm1Jet2 :hugs:
> 
> At least at this stage the BDing is still a novelty :flower: and it helps that I absolutely love the man to bits :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's the spirit! Let's keep going on this thread. I so want us ladies who haven't been succesful this month to get oour BFP's soon.
> I have a good feeling for April!:happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aprils good for me :) lets hope its our month!Click to expand...

I can come up with a truck load of reasons why April is a fine time for a BFP! Let's do it, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well tomorrow is April so a BFP would qualify correct? except tomorrow is also April fools...hmmm should we just wait til Saturday? hahaha


----------



## Storm1jet2

When are you testing again LLBean?


----------



## LLbean

Just did... BFN I'm afraid... AND spotting and cramps... I believe I am out... worst part is it is a few days early so an even shorter cycle... God I hope I am not going into early menopause

Did the 10MIU IC as well as FRER... both big fat negatives...not even a smidge of a faint evaporated line... it was all im my head after all. I swear I felt pregnant... the weird belly bloat ... maybe I should go see a specialist as something else could be going on with me...not normal to be that gassy


----------



## Storm1jet2

Don't panic - early menopause is highly unlikely! You probably just have an upset tum but cause you thought you might be you assumed it was a symptom. I did that first month too - struggled on to work with really bad nausea when I should have been in bed sleeping!


----------

